# TUG store?



## Gussie (Jul 8, 2011)

I know there's got to be a link for TUG merchandise, but I am just not seeing it!

Help please!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a few timeshare related T-shirts, some of which are TUG: http://www.cafepress.com/+timeshare+t-shirts

I recall that CafePress produced TUGware at one time. Maybe they still do. Try searching their site.

And, here's some with this logo: http://www.cafepress.com/dd/851363

Jim Ricks


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.cafepress.com/timeshare


----------



## Gussie (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks.  Want to be wearing TUG t shirts the next time we go on a timeshare vacation


----------

